# 1.8 Timing Belt Issue? Loud Engine noise + Rocking



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

I made a previous thread but I want to make another one now that I have more information about this issue.

My 2013 1.8 Has been exhibiting a jerking sensation while in Drive. I now have caught the engine making a rhythmic grinding noise when it does this.

Here is a video of the noise.






I went out today to listen with a stethoscope to see if I could pinpoint the noise.

It was most prevalent when I placed it over the coil pack cover, but when I removed the cover I couldn't hear the noise. However, the jerking remained.

I thought it might have been the serpentine belt or the pulley on that but I heard nothing in that area.

I then removed the timing belt cover. I couldn't get the stethoscope in there to listen but what I saw was the idler/tensioner (not sure what it was) shaking a bit.
Here are videos of what I saw











My question is if this movement is normal or not? I have been digging into this for a while and I am out of ideas. Will probably take it to a shop soon but looking for advice first.

None of the timing components have been changed yet. Car has 84K miles

I don't think its a misfire issue as I recently changed the plugs and have and OBD2 scanner that isn't picking up misfires. Also no codes.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Zunchy said:


> I made a previous thread but I want to make another one now that I have more information about this issue.
> 
> My 2013 1.8 Has been exhibiting a jerking sensation while in Drive. I now have caught the engine making a rhythmic grinding noise when it does this.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if that movement is normal or not. However the 1.8L is an interference engine. So if any of the timing components break and the engine skips time, it can cause ALOT of internal engine damage. If it were my car at 7-8 years old and 83,000 miles, I would be changing the timing belt as well as the other timing components to be safe. The recommended maintenance interval is 100,000 miles, so your almost there anyway.


----------



## nickystack (Jan 18, 2021)

YES. You are brilliant.
Thank you.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

nickystack said:


> YES. You are brilliant.
> Thank you.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

bro I have this exact same problem almost like a surging pulsation does this affect ur shift quality.? I have changed coil plugs head vvt solenoid phaser timing belt and still having this problem please help this is a horrible thing I want a smooth 1.8 🙏


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> bro I have this exact same problem almost like a surging pulsation does this affect ur shift quality.? I have changed coil plugs head vvt solenoid phaser timing belt and still having this problem please help this is a horrible thing I want a smooth 1.8 🙏
> View attachment 290984
> View attachment 290985
> View attachment 290986


I have not figured the issue out yet. Since the car drives fine I was just going to live with it until I get the timing belt changed and see if that fixes it. I would probably get that done around summer time. The research I did made me believe it could be the timing belt tensioner but idk. It only jerks when the idle goes down to around 700. If the car isn't warmed up all the way and the idle sits at 800-900 its as smooth as can be.

I can't say if it affected by shift quality or not. Car shifts a little rough when cold, smooth when warmed up. As far as I know that is normal for this car.

It scares me that you changes all of that and still have the issue. At first I thought it was the tranny but The noise is coming from the engine even then in park or neutral. Just jerks in drive and reverse.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Changing the timing belt is not gonna help bro I just did that. I did stumble upon something at like three in the morning about a check valve that send the correct oil flow to the timing gears they claim it’s a eco-tech secret


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Check out this video


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

This one too


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Trust me my friend once we figure out the issue we will be rich LOL


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Also another question I’m hearing a clunk while driving and having a rough ride over bumps I checked over suspension and just change sway bar links do I need struts


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> bro I have this exact same problem almost like a surging pulsation does this affect ur shift quality.? I have changed coil plugs head vvt solenoid phaser timing belt and still having this problem please help this is a horrible thing I want a smooth 1.8 🙏
> View attachment 290984
> View attachment 290985
> View attachment 290986


What did you use to color those timing marks?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

JLL said:


> What did you use to color those timing marks?


I don’t think he did. Mine were painted the same way and I’ve been the only person to work on it


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Nail polish 😂 always use it it’s very bright


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

What u guys think about that oil check valve


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Your


Lilgofdecatur said:


> bro I have this exact same problem almost like a surging pulsation does this affect ur shift quality.? I have changed coil plugs head vvt solenoid phaser timing belt and still having this problem please help this is a horrible thing I want a smooth 1.8 🙏
> View attachment 290984
> View attachment 290985
> View attachment 290986


 your engine looks clean 😊


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks 🙏 161k


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Thanks 🙏 161k


Nice I’m at 162k


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Could that tiny of a piece make the whole car shake while in gear?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I think it’s time to change my timing components again for fun. That rhythmic noise is unusual, and we are sure it’s not just a bad coil misfire?


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

I’ve heard it can cause weird things but not 100 percent sure this motor is used in other countries so u gotta do some research wish my idle was smooth and shifts were smooth


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> I’ve heard it can cause weird things but not 100 percent sure this motor is used in other countries so u gotta do some research wish my idle was smooth and shifts were smooth


I have smooth idle and smooth shifting and same engine. Something has be up with yours.


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

@Lilgofdecatur Does it happen like with mine where it only shakes when idle is at 700? I swear every time I drive the car I feel like it is going to explode on me. I ruled out misfires early on for me. Have a obd2 with torque pro and while it was jerking I got no misfires. No Codes related either. I am leaning towards replacing the VVT solenoids now as they seem easy enough to replace


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

idle is steady but engine is surging rough idle
And when I just shut it off it turned over like 4 seconds before engine started very confusing


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

This is at idle 700 rpm lt ftrm looks high I cannot find any leaks changed valve cover already ???


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Jus got this code this morning I changed the intake actuator but not exhaust 🤦‍♂️ will update


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> View attachment 291019
> 
> Jus got this code this morning I changed the intake actuator but not exhaust 🤦‍♂️ will update


That code is for the vvt solenoid on the exhaust side? Let me know if the jerking goes away when you change that


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Just changed vvt solenoid code is gone and engine is running slightly better. Still not 100 percent tho 🤦‍♂️ what could it be


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Heard about the 0.035 gap on plugs currently at .028 Amy suggestion???


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Heard about the 0.035 gap on plugs currently at .028 Amy suggestion???


You could try it but normally the stock gap is best.


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Just changed vvt solenoid code is gone and engine is running slightly better. Still not 100 percent tho 🤦‍♂️ what could it be


Does it still make the grinding noise from my videos? Does it still jerk at idle? 

Maybe it is the cam gears themselves? It sounded like my noise was loudest from under the timing cover.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Actual I have a video on YouTube


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Could it be this


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> View attachment 291064
> 
> Could it be this


Couldn't tell ya. I am not as mechanically inclined as you seem to be so I have no idea what that piece would do. Looking up that piece I have trouble finding much documentation on it. I saw your video and I don't think my engine shakes like yours does, its only that low grumbling grinding noise that I have


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

😢 I jus want a smooth engine it seems to be a electrical or mechanical ⚙ fault somewhere . Please help somebody makes my trans shift horribly


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> 😢 I jus want a smooth engine it seems to be a electrical or mechanical ⚙ fault somewhere . Please help somebody makes my trans shift horribly


It's almost impossible to accurately diagnose issues over the internet that are not common. Take it to a technician.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Funny part is when I turn the ac on the idle is very smooth 🤔 feels like a different car???? Please help


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Funny part is when I turn the ac on the idle is very smooth 🤔 feels like a different car???? Please help


I'm kinda thinking that you might have a SMALL vacuum leak. Turning on the A/C would command the idle speed to increase, making a small vacuum leak negligible with the increased engine speed.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m thinking the same I also jus gapped plugs to .35 and idle is a lot smoother at times. Could it be the spark plugs that I am using 
I currently have ngk 6418 instead of 41-122 could that be my issue ????


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> I’m thinking the same I also jus gapped plugs to .35 and idle is a lot smoother at times. Could it be the spark plugs that I am using
> I currently have ngk 6418 instead of 41-122 could that be my issue ????


I wouldn't think so. But you can try the stock plug with the stock gap.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

What plugs are you guys running ???


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> What plugs are you guys running ???


I've used both the stock iridium plugs and NGK V-Power plugs. Both of them properly gapped do the job. I currently use the NGK plugs because the are about $2.50 per plug and I change plugs often.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok what gap are you running ????
Also would an oil change improve my idle issue oil is not that dark


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Some background info.....This was my original issue got car from co part 🤦‍♂️ and had a broken timing belt teeth and also bent all 16 valves thats y I had to change the head could that be my issue with my engine bad engine maybe ???


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Ok what gap are you running ????
> Also would an oil change improve my idle issue oil is not that dark


0.028"


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

I used to run that gap but when i came to an stop I experienced a misfire like feeling hence the jerking. So I changed coil pack again and gap to 0.035 and it made a big difference. What could cause hard starting when engine is warm ? A lot of times when I restart the car it has symptoms of bad cam sensors . These ecotecs are a headache 🤕


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

also changed purge solenoid a long time ago


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> View attachment 291113
> View attachment 291114
> 
> Some background info.....This was my original issue got car from co part 🤦‍♂️ and had a broken timing belt teeth and also bent all 16 valves thats y I had to change the head could that be my issue with my engine bad engine maybe ???
> View attachment 291115


Yeah....

Did you make sure to pistons, connecting rods, and crankshaft were ok? (Not damaged, bent, or something that would cause a rotating mass imbalance)

Did you perform a compression test?

If not, do that!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> These ecotecs are a headache 🤕


That's kinda what happens when a timing goes on an interference engine.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Sheesh 🙄 I’ve thought 💭 about doing a compression test great idea 💡


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Sheesh 🙄 I’ve thought 💭 about doing a compression test great idea 💡


First rule of no start/rough running conditions in MY book: Check Fuel Pressure, Spark, and Compression.


----------



## kevinliscombe (7 mo ago)

Zunchy said:


> I made a previous thread but I want to make another one now that I have more information about this issue.
> 
> My 2013 1.8 Has been exhibiting a jerking sensation while in Drive. I now have caught the engine making a rhythmic grinding noise when it does this.
> 
> ...


That clacking is most likely the belt tensioner. I just replaced mine with brand new parts and I got the same clacking. I ended up taking the car to a garage and they saw it right away. a brand new tensioner defective out of the box. I never would've figured it out due to the part being brand new. So let me help out here since I've already paid for the experience. when it clacks like that it's either the tensioner pulley or your motor mount


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hmmm. Re read the thread for a third time and out of my own experience i suspect the ac compressor.

My previous 1.8l Cruze would run fine 80% the time and the rest at idle would shake, like rpms not being in the right zone to cancel out vibrations. I pulled fuse #62 (ac compressor clutch) and miraculously ran dead smooth.

Given the compressor runs almost all the time it can be an option.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> What u guys think about that oil check valve



given the video absolutely, inside the valve you see a string of gasket that go fed through the oil pump, that string would be enough to cuase a leak down, but, I believe it would only present as a start up issue.


----------

